
The Real Reason It's Hard to Raise Venture Capital Funds - emcarey
http://thewell.jopwell.com/posts/the-real-reason-it-s-hard-to-raise-venture-capital-funds-porter-braswell-jopwell/?utm_content=buffer510a1&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
emcarey
from yc 2015 class jopwell

